# What's Your Favorite Purple Lipstick(s)?



## ladyd12 (Oct 30, 2013)

Purple is one of my favorite colors (besides burgundy), especially on lips. It's bold, uniquely beautifull and edgy. From true lavender to mauve to deepest plum/eggplant.

  My favorite purple lippies are:

  Riri Boy
  Seasoned Plum w/ Narcissus from Mac Daphne Guinness Collection
  Viva Glam Nicki 2
  Heroine
  Talk That Talk
  Prince Noir
  Smoked Purple


  What's your favorite purple lipstick(s)?


----------



## sagehen (Oct 30, 2013)

stream-of-consciousness list: MAC: RiRi Boy Heroine Violetta Smoked Purple Prince Noir Cyber All of My Purple Life lipglass Narcissus CSG Maybelline Lavender Voltage CG Lip Perfection Divine  I am sure I missed several and subsequent posts will remind me of them.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2013)

My favorite purple lipstick is as follows  1. HEROINE 2. HERIONE 3. HEROINE  you get the point. I am sooooo happy that at least I've been told that the lip liner will be permanent. lol :nanas:


----------



## bluelitzer (Oct 30, 2013)

1.) RiRi Boy
  2.) Feed the Senses
  3.) Heroine


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Oct 30, 2013)

1. Heroine
  2. Riri boy
  3. Rude boy (kaoir)

  I think my list will change when I get my hands on the punk couture lippies.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2013)

Each one of you has listed RiRi Boy. I am starting to feel that I may be missing out on something. When did that collection come out? I don't think I've ever seen the color.


----------



## ladyd12 (Oct 30, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> 1. Heroine
> 2. Riri boy
> 3. Rude boy (kaoir)
> 
> I think my list will change when I get my hands on the punk couture lippies.


I'm excited about the Punk Couture lippies as well!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 30, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> 1. Heroine 2. Riri boy 3. Rude boy (kaoir)  I think my list will change when I get my hands on the punk couture lippies.


  I really want to try several of the kaoir lipsticks - you just reminded me. I am excited for Punk Couture too.


----------



## bluelitzer (Oct 30, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Each one of you has listed RiRi Boy. I am starting to feel that I may be missing out on something. When did that collection come out? I don't think I've ever seen the color.


  It came out with the Rihanna summer collection. Alot of people agree it's a retro matte version of MAC Up the Amp which is permanent but in Amplified Crème finish (it's just creamier looking). On me the two colors are very much the same, RiRi boy just looks matte. I can't speak for other people with a different skintone from me though, it might look different on them. I'm NC 30


----------



## ladyd12 (Oct 30, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Each one of you has listed RiRi Boy. I am starting to feel that I may be missing out on something. When did that collection come out? I don't think I've ever seen the color.
> It came out with the Rihanna summer collection. Alot of people agree it's a retro matte version of MAC Up the Amp which is permanent but in Amplified Crème finish (it's just creamier looking). On me the two colors are very much the same, RiRi boy just looks matte. I can't speak for other people with a different skintone from me though, it might look different on them. I'm NC 30


Riri Boy is a matte finish. Very beautiful shade


----------



## OctoberViolet (Oct 30, 2013)

[COLOR=FF00AA]OMG! I love this topic. Anything related to purple and lipsticks always puts a smile on my face. :encore:  Here is my list (that I can  think of right now):  Go For It Heroine Kittenish (more burgundy, but still) Prince Noir Violetta Smoked Purple Up The Amp Cyber RiRi Boy Lavender Whip Maybelline Lavender Voltage Inglot #'s: 281 & 282[/COLOR]


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Revlon Shameless
  Revlon Shameless
  Mac Dominate
  Nars Train Bleu
  Maybelline Lavendar Voltage
  Lavender Whip
  Riri Boy


----------



## abjarrett (Oct 30, 2013)

Most of my faves are indie, but there's a lot of them!

  RiRi Boy
Heroine
All My Purple Life lipglass
Coloured Raine Arabian Night
Morgana Cryptoria Troll Repellant
Morgana Cryptoria Shrieking Violet
Morgana Cryptoria Boysenberry
  TheBodyNeeds Pa-Pow
  Geek Chic Chrysalis
  Fyrinnae Nemesis
  Fyrinnae Fanservice
  Fyrinnae Less Than Three
  Maybelline lip gloss in Mirrored Plum
  Maybelline lip gloss in Purple Royale


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 30, 2013)

abjarrett said:


> Most of my faves are indie, but there's a lot of them!  RiRi Boy  Heroine  All My Purple Life lipglass  Coloured Raine Arabian Night  Morgana Cryptoria Troll Repellant  Morgana Cryptoria Shrieking Violet  Morgana Cryptoria Boysenberry TheBodyNeeds Pa-Pow Geek Chic Chrysalis Fyrinnae Nemesis Fyrinnae Fanservice Fyrinnae Less Than Three Maybelline lip gloss in Mirrored Plum Maybelline lip gloss in Purple Royale


 Can you desribe the finish on the Morgana lippies?  I noticed they have some nice shades but I am pretty much a MAC hoor when it comes to lipstick because I know what to expect with their finish.


----------



## abjarrett (Oct 30, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Can you desribe the finish on the Morgana lippies? I noticed they have some nice shades but I am pretty much a MAC hoor when it comes to lipstick because I know what to expect with their finish.


  They have different finishes, but most of them are satin unless stated otherwise.  I really like her matte formula, too.  I've heard complaints that her mattes are a little drying, but I haven't had that problem.  They're nowhere near as drying as the retro matte formula.


----------



## pinkpaint (Oct 30, 2013)

Strong Woman is my year-round fave. My favorite for winter is Yung Rapunxel with Flight of Fancy lipglass.


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 30, 2013)

Riri boy, viva glam nicki 2 and by starlight(melt cosmetics)


----------



## Msgyal (Oct 30, 2013)

MAC Rebel
  MAC TTT
  YSL Forbidden Burgundy


----------



## diamonddiva (Oct 30, 2013)

Heroine Lavender Whip Viva Glam Nicki 2 Blooming Lovely Riri Boy


----------



## matchachoco (Oct 31, 2013)

Up the Amp is definitely my number 1! It's easy to apply and it goes with everything.  If I'm looking for more intensity, I usually go with Feel My Pulse.  I don't have Heroine


----------



## honybr (Oct 31, 2013)

pinkpaint said:


> My favorite for winter is Yung Rapunxel with Flight of Fancy lipglass.


 
  I cannot wait to try this combo.  I had never thought to put the 2 together.

  My favorite MAC purple is All My Purple Life lipglass.
  My favorite ever is Fryinnae's Nemesis. *Nemesis*


----------



## ladyd12 (Nov 1, 2013)

I tried this combo: Viva Glam Nicki 2 lipglass w/ Heroine lipliner


----------



## pinkpaint (Nov 1, 2013)

honybr said:


> *I cannot wait to try this combo.  I had never thought to put the 2 together.*
> 
> My favorite MAC purple is All My Purple Life lipglass.
> My favorite ever is Fryinnae's Nemesis. *Nemesis*


  Yes! Please do! They're made for each other. This is how they look one me. YP is kinda uneven because of the creamy texture but with FoF on top it evens it out and just gives you the perfect glossy plum lip.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2013)

I realize this is a long shot especially amongst this crowd (purple lovers) BUT does anyone have an extra HEROINE lipstick and or liner


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 1, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> I realize this is a long shot especially amongst this crowd (purple lovers) BUT does anyone have an extra HEROINE lipstick and or liner


  Try the Clearance Bin. That's where these transactions are to be handled once you gain access.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 1, 2013)

My favorite purple is By Starlight by Melt. Other faves are Go For It, Up the Amp and Violetta by Mac.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 1, 2013)

NARS Train Bleu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Goes and Goes
  Up The Amp
  Riri Boy
  Cyber
  Smoked Purple
  Dominate
  Maybelline Lavender Voltage
  Violetta
  Revlon Va Va Violet 

  I missed:
  Heroine
  All Of My Purple Life Lipglass


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Try the Clearance Bin. That's where these transactions are to be handled once you gain access.


  If I could, I would. Believe me I would. I still have to wait 5 more days. I ask because some PM me and said it was in the Clearance Bin.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2013)

MAC Up The Amp
  Revlon Va Va Violet
  MAC Heroine
  MAC Kissable Lipcolour in Flaunting It
  MAC All Of My Purple Life
  Maybelline Brazen Berry
  MAC Smoked Purple
  MAC Violetta


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 1, 2013)

I HAVE to get By Starlight by Melt... there is no other way around it.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 1, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> MAC Up The Amp Revlon Va Va Violet MAC Heroine MAC Kissable Lipcolour in Flaunting It MAC All Of My Purple Life Maybelline Brazen Berry MAC Smoked Purple MAC Violetta


  A woman after my own purple heart! I forgot Brazen Berry - how could I?!?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2013)

Can we change the topic her for a second........   Would you buy a used product? ( lipstick, liner, etc....) Would you sell a used product? If so, Why?


----------



## liba (Nov 1, 2013)

A topic I can really sink my teeth into!

  Go For It has been my favorite for years, because it's not too dark and not too light and has plenty of blue AND grey (love that touch of grey).

  Years ago, the BEST MAC purple I owned was Epic! It's a very grey, dirty lilac - on the darker side of mid-tone. I still have my tube from the 90's but it's only to look at. 'Wouldn't want to put it on my lips anymore, sad to say. All this 90's style is coming back, so I am waiting for a new color along these lines already...

  One purple I don't like is Smoked Purple - it's just too dry and dingy. I'd take Cyber over it any day.

  Dominate is amazing - the metallic frost finish is so beautiful beyond belief. 

  Here's my purple collection (off the top of my head):

Go For It
Dominate
Strong Woman
Heroine
Riri Boy
Yung Rapunxel
Fervent
Boyfriend Stealer
Quite Cute
Blooming Lovely
Bust Out
Hellraiser
Cyber
Pervette
Epic
Sweet Succulence
Talk That Talk
Prince Noir
Lavender Whip
Feed the Senses
Till Tomorrow 


Nocturnal Instinct mattene
Seductive Intent mattene
Fresh Amour mattene
Potent Fig mattene

Evening Stroll

All My Purple Life
Narcissus
Butterfly Party
Perky
So This Season
Feelin' So Good
Funtabulous
I <3 U 
Fab Frenzy
Ban This!
Flaunting It

I don't think I'd count stuff like Playtime, Pink Popcorn or Petals & Peacocks - too fuchsia. Feel My Pulse is right on the edge. I wouldn't count Musky Amethyst or Caliente either - too berry (love those, though). 

Punk Couture is going to be back up city for me and is probably going to shoot into my top 3 with Go For It and Dominate. Instigator too! One of these days, I will brave trying to order the Melt ones too, but I'd much rather try before buying, as always.


----------



## ladyd12 (Nov 1, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Can we change the topic her for a second........   Would you buy a used product? ( lipstick, liner, etc....) Would you sell a used product? If so, Why?


Yes you can


----------



## sagehen (Nov 1, 2013)

Have you purple loving ladies seen the new shade from Iman cosmetics, Taboo, coming out in Spring? I'm on it like white on rice. There is a sneak preview palette which contains it and is for sale now.  http://imancosmetics.com/shop/products/kits/make-up/lip-affair  the middle shade is supposed to be launched as a single lipstick next Spring.


----------



## KMQE716 (Nov 1, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Have you purple loving ladies seen the new shade from Iman cosmetics, Taboo, coming out in Spring? I'm on it like white on rice. There is a sneak preview palette which contains it and is for sale now.  http://imancosmetics.com/shop/products/kits/make-up/lip-affair  the middle shade is supposed to be launched as a single lipstick next Spring.


  I found that palette in Walgreens the other day. Only 5 bucks. It comes off looking like Rebel-ish on me. Pretty but was kinda regular to me. Nice to know it comes out in stick form soon!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 1, 2013)

KMQE716 said:


> I found that palette in Walgreens the other day. Only 5 bucks. It comes off looking like Rebel-ish on me. Pretty but was kinda regular to me. Nice to know it comes out in stick form soon!


  Ahh, so it IS sold in stores. I will get on this ASAP.


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 2, 2013)

My favorite purple lipsticks are  1. Strong Woman 2. Heroine  3. UTA 4.Lavender whip 5. RiRi boy


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 2, 2013)

liba said:


> A topic I can really sink my teeth into!
> 
> Go For It has been my favorite for years, because it's not too dark and not too light and has plenty of blue AND grey (love that touch of grey).
> 
> ...


  I have Go For It  and Blooming Lovely! Thanks for the reminder. I'm going to dig them out right now!


  Edit: How on this planet did I forget Narcissus!

  I also want to add Night Violet Mattene. Sagehen are we considering Night Violet a purple or a berry?


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 3, 2013)

Lancôme Rouge in Love in Violette Coquette! If I ever get my hands on Heroine, that may change lol.


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 3, 2013)

Somehow forgot I was in MAC Chat. :shock: My favorite MAC purple is Violetta. I can't wear RiRi Boy unless I change the color completely with liner.


----------



## ladyd12 (Nov 3, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> Somehow forgot I was in MAC Chat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wore Violetta for the first time and now it has become on of my favorite purple lippies!


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 3, 2013)

Is there a dupe out there for Strong Woman? I was on a MAC vacation when that came out?


----------



## liba (Nov 3, 2013)

diamonddiva said:


> Is there a dupe out there for Strong Woman? I was on a MAC vacation when that came out?


  Heroine with a deep red lip pencil underneath would probably get the closest to it. Spitfire looks like it's a similar feeling (rather than exact dupe), but I don't own that one.


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 3, 2013)

liba said:


> Heroine with a deep red lip pencil underneath would probably get the closest to it. Spitfire looks like it's a similar feeling (rather than exact dupe), but I don't own that one.


  Ok I will look into this. Thanks!


----------



## Julily (Nov 4, 2013)

Ririboy
  Cyber
  Smoked Purple
  Up the Amp


----------



## misfitted (Nov 5, 2013)

Yay for purple!  My faves are:  Illamasqua Kontrol Lipstick MAC RiRi Boy Lipstick  MAC Heroine Lipstick MAC Smoked Purple Lipstick MAC Casual Colour Lip and Cheek in Evening Stroll MAC Lavender Whip Lipstick MAC Goes and Goes Lipstick (I went bananas when I found this in my local CCO) MAC Up the Amp Lipstick MAC Potent Fig Lipstick MAC All of My Purple Life Lipglass Illamasqua Fierce Lipgloss  And my new love, Profixx Lip Pigment in Plum Nova! http://web.stagram.com/p/566222346151504933_18844074


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, I will play too.
Lipsticks:  

Cyber
Go For It
Heroine
Boyfriend Stealer
Quite Cute
Up the Amp
Blooming Lovely
Fashion Mews
Rebel
Sweet Succulence
Heaux
Lavender Whip
High Top
Seasoned Plum
Orchidazzle
Solar Plum
Violetta
VG Nicki 2
St. Germain (slightly purple for me)
Play Time
Feel My Pulse
Private Party

Night Violet mattene
Nocturnal Instinct mattene
Seductive Intent mattene

Glosses:
Fast Friends
Narcissus
Butterfly Party
Date Night
Funtabulous
Flaunting It

Liners:
Magenta Liner
Fashion Boost
Rich Purple )Chromegraphic
Vino


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 5, 2013)

Here are my purple lipsticks that I love a lot:

  Lavender Whip
  Feel My Pulse
  Private Party (haven't played with it yet and it looks gorgeous!)
  Heroine
  Quite Cute
  Go For It
  RiRi Boy
  Strong Woman
  Blooming Lovely
  Rebel
  Violetta
  Outrageously Fun
  Viva Glam Nicki 2
  Fashion Mews
  Playtime
  Bust Out
  Yung Rapunxel


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 5, 2013)

Everyone's mentioning RiRi boy and I'm glad I got it but now I'm sad I missed out oh Heroine


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 5, 2013)

MUAddict said:


> Everyone's mentioning RiRi boy and I'm glad I got it but now I'm sad I missed out oh Heroine


  Keep your eye out in the clearance bin (if you can access it), or create an ISO post. That's how I got the Heroine lippie I have.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 5, 2013)

It's amazing how HEROINE is on everyone's list. MAC please bring it back permanently.  :nanas:


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion/help! That's something I will definitely try doing!!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Nov 5, 2013)

Out of all my purple lippies, heroine is my favorite!


----------



## kanne (Nov 6, 2013)

I am so obsessed with purple lips, I only have from MAC Narcissus and Lavender Whip - I honestly am not a great fan of MAC lipsticks. I just tried a look with a purple from an Australian clothes shop (Sportsgirl) that was like, $5. It's this great matte berry, that I guess is similar in colour to Rebel, with Narcissus over the top. OMG girls, you have to try it, this is may be my new day time lip forever.


----------



## michelle79 (Nov 6, 2013)

Strong Woman Rebel Daddy's Little Girl (kinda  purple/fuschia on me) Up The Amp


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 6, 2013)

michelle79 said:


> Up The Amp


  I want Up The Amp. Sad that Strong Woman was LE


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 8, 2013)

What i'm wearing today....Revlon Matte Lip Pencil in Shameless and Mac Currant Lip Liner......so beautiful....happy I bought a BU.

  Sorry about "peeling skin!"  I had a lactic chemical peel on Monday and my skin is peeling all over.....


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 8, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> What i'm wearing today....Revlon Matte Lip Pencil in Shameless and Mac Currant Lip Liner......so beautiful....happy I bought a BU.
> 
> Sorry about "peeling skin!"  I had a lactic chemical peel on Monday and my skin is peeling all over.....


  It's beautiful. Looks really good with Currant.


----------



## Baby1black (Nov 8, 2013)

Playtime is my all time favorite Heroine, but I found an exact dupe so not worried since the dupe is not LE. Strong woman Lavender whip but the original release Evening stroll but wish it had more staying power Maybelline lavender voltage Revlon shameless Go for it Ysl glossy stain 30 Purple haze by the same company who makes the heroine dupe.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 8, 2013)

Baby1black said:


> Purple haze by the same company who makes the heroine dupe.


  What's the dupe for heroine?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2013)

Baby1black said:


> Playtime is my all time favorite Heroine, but I found an exact dupe so not worried since the dupe is not LE. Strong woman Lavender whip but the original release Evening stroll but wish it had more staying power Maybelline lavender voltage Revlon shameless Go for it Ysl glossy stain 30 Purple haze by the same company who makes the heroine dupe.


  What is the exact dupe for Heroine?? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## misfitted (Nov 8, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> What i'm wearing today....Revlon Matte Lip Pencil in Shameless and Mac Currant Lip Liner......so beautiful....happy I bought a BU.  Sorry about "peeling skin!"  I had a lactic chemical peel on Monday and my skin is peeling all over.....


  So jelly! I have been SCOURING the earth for this thing! Every time I find a display it's picked clean!  





DeeDee2013 said:


> What's the dupe for heroine?





Vandekamp said:


> What is the exact dupe for Heroine?? Inquiring minds want to know


  Not sure which one she's talking about but Melt By Starlight is as close to Heroine as as I've ever seen. Too bad it's more expensive though...  Heroine on top, Melt By Starlight on the bottom.


----------



## Baby1black (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry Deedee2013 and Vandekamp I was so busy today. The dupe is called rebellious and it is by a company called rockstar a cosmetics. Serious y'all saying a dupe is being very naive because it is more than a dupe , it is heroine lipstick in my book. And guess what it is only $10. What more can I ask for, but lets just keep it a secret. I have inserted some you tubers showing you the exact lippie. I would suggest getting purple haze cause the combination of both is just so cool and shipping is $7 but the CS is beyond amazing and if lippies are In stock you get them in like 2 days. I will try to post swatches but the videos that you see, I will confirm to the highest level. LOL  www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BswdDLbYW4    www.youtube.com/watch?v=SA3nS-l-VXM


----------



## Baby1black (Nov 8, 2013)

And this one is for purple haze although purple haze is more dryer on the lips than rebellious, but perfect blue based purple, I think shontay was looking for a blue based matte purple, wonder where she is? www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVTlPsOML24


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 8, 2013)

Brazen Berry  and  Lavender Voltage

   Riri Boy on my look HORRIBLE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Heroine make my teeth yellow. Why? Buuuu Lol


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 12, 2013)

How did I forget about Flat Out Fabulous?? It looks more purple on me than straight up fuchsia. The formula can be tough to work with, but it's such a pretty color.


----------



## sugarrxbomb (Nov 13, 2013)

Trendmood on ig just said that Heroine will br back soonn!


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 13, 2013)

^Don't get me too excited! How reliable is this person?


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 13, 2013)

Baby1black said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=SA3nS-l-VXM


  Thank you!  I'll check out the links...


----------



## misfitted (Nov 14, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> ^Don't get me too excited! How reliable is this person?


  This was confirmed by another Specktra member months ago and she's spot on with her info every time. Trendmood gets info and pics from other sources and reposts them.


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 16, 2013)

had to bring out UTA


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 16, 2013)

1. Strong Woman (left) 2. Heroine (right) 3. Up the Amp


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> had to bring out UTA


  Beautiful


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2013)

Boasorte said:


> 1. Strong Woman (left) 2. Heroine (right) 3. Up the Amp


  Heroine looks amazing on you


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 16, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> had to bring out UTA


  You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 16, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Beautiful





diamonddiva said:


> You look gorgeous!!!


thanks ladies


----------



## dolleyes (Nov 30, 2013)

Heroine  Let go Seductive Intent and Strong Woman.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 4, 2013)

ladyd12 said:


> I wore Violetta for the first time and now it has become on of my favorite purple lippies!


  I've been thinking I need to get my hands on this one too . I need to hunt down a Riri Boy too I think I'm falling in love with that color


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Would you sell a used product? If so, Why?


I have bought used lip products before and just make sure to sanitize them once I get them in my hands. I have also sold used products that I just either didn't use often or didn't really care for.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 4, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Would you sell a used product? If so, Why


  For me personally I wouldn't buy used lipstick it just grosses me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm OCD like that LMAO


----------



## misfitted (Dec 4, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Can we change the topic her for a second........   Would you buy a used product? ( lipstick, liner, etc....) Would you sell a used product? If so, Why?


  Depends on what you consider used. Something can be hand swatched or lip swatched once, it's still used to me. I always buy BNIB when it comes lipstick swaps and the like, but if something is REALLY rare and I REALLY want it I'll buy a swatched lippie. And of course if it's not outrageously priced. I see ppl selling half of a lipstick or half of a lipglass and I'm like blech, I don't know how they expect someone to take that off of their hands. I've only bought a used lipstick once, and it was a purple that was only swatched and I wasn't willing to pass it up. Just sanitize sanitize sanitize! When you get your makeup professionally done or test things in store you're dealing with "used" products. It's kind of the same thing to me. SANITIIIIIZE lol!


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 4, 2013)

It sure is the same thing, tried on, or used less than twice. Cool. Alcohol to the rescue.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2013)

I'll just do my top 5 for now.

  1) Strong Woman
  2) Heroine
  3) Style Curve
  4) Cyber
  5) RiRi Boy


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 4, 2013)

misfitted said:


> Depends on what you consider used. Something can be hand swatched or lip swatched once, it's still used to me. I always buy BNIB when it comes lipstick swaps and the like, but if something is REALLY rare and I REALLY want it I'll buy a swatched lippie. And of course if it's not outrageously priced. I see ppl selling half of a lipstick or half of a lipglass and I'm like blech, I don't know how they expect someone to take that off of their hands. I've only bought a used lipstick once, and it was a purple that was only swatched and I wasn't willing to pass it up. Just sanitize sanitize sanitize! When you get your makeup professionally done or test things in store you're dealing with "used" products. It's kind of the same thing to me. SANITIIIIIZE lol!


  Lmao!! I know that makes me laugh when a really used lipstick is trying to be used Bleh!! If it is swatched by hand once I wouldn't care . I'm so bad I would never dare put the samples at the counters on my lips ..I'm telling you I'm nuts Hahaha!! I will just swatch the color on my hand and if I like it I will buy


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone tried MUFE #14 ?


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 9, 2013)

LipstickVixen27 said:


> Anyone tried MUFE #14 ?


  Yes! It's a gorgeous colour. I haven't worn it in a while. I love it with a silver eye, and black winged liner.


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (Dec 9, 2013)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> Yes! It's a gorgeous colour. I haven't worn it in a while. I love it with a silver eye, and black winged liner.


 I was in sephora & passed bc I didn't know how it compares to heroine !


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 10, 2013)

LipstickVixen27 said:


> I was in sephora & passed bc I didn't know how it compares to heroine !


  It doesn't really compare at all. It's much closer to Smoked Purple, and also a cousin to Dominate from Nudes and Metallics. #15 is closer to Heroine, but it is frosty, and a little bit iridescent. #15 is actually closer to Violetta. It's a nice lipstick, but slightly patchy. 

  Here's some swatches from Karlasugar. 

http://karlasugar.net/2010/08/make-up-for-ever-rouge-artist-intense-recap/


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Dec 10, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Have you purple loving ladies seen the new shade from Iman cosmetics, Taboo, coming out in Spring? I'm on it like white on rice. There is a sneak preview palette which contains it and is for sale now.  http://imancosmetics.com/shop/products/kits/make-up/lip-affair  the middle shade is supposed to be launched as a single lipstick next Spring.


   Those lipsticks look nice....Taboo, Scandalous....cannot wait.


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Dec 10, 2013)

MAC: Go For It, Lavendar Whip(old one NT BB collex), Heroine D&G Violet  OCC Hoochie


----------



## lustnmakeup (Dec 10, 2013)

Heroine
  Up The Amp
  RiRi Boy
  NYX Power
  Nicka K Violet
  Cyber & Wet n Wild Vamp It Up
  Daddy's Little Girl
  Rebel
  Maybelline Violet Intrigue
  Violet(even though one of my cousins still has it)
  Shameless
  Feel My Pulse
  NYX Purple Rain l/l
  Fabulously Fab lipglass
  Black Radiance 5117
  Wet n Wild Ravin Raisin


  Going to order Hoochie and Melt's By Starlight


----------



## LotusEater00 (Dec 12, 2013)

My favourites are Violetta Up the amp Strong woman Goes and goes


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 13, 2013)

Illamasqua Kontrol and ESP and this damn Heroine when I finally get my hands on it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 14, 2013)

Right now mynew fav is Revlon Shameless! So gorgeous


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 14, 2013)

I hope to get my hands on this one day.


----------



## YoliLoves (Dec 18, 2013)

MAC:  Smoked Purple Heroine :eyelove:  Violetta Smoked Purple Lavender Whip (old edition) Seductive Intent **update** Instigator ( so friggin' gorg!) NARS  Train Bleu


----------



## yummy411 (Dec 30, 2013)

LipstickVixen27 said:


> Anyone tried MUFE #14 ?


  speaking of mufe #15 is one of my favoirte purples!


----------



## Kaori (Dec 30, 2013)

My only purple lipstick is TooFaced La Creme Lollipop =) I love it, because on my lips it looks more like purple pink, which looks pretty natural on me(NC15).


----------



## bennsgirl (Jan 2, 2014)

MAC
  heroine
  violetta
  go for it
  goes and goes
  seductive intent
  Instigator


  illamasqua kontrol
  MUFE 15


----------



## aboutalulu (Jan 2, 2014)

My faves are:

  RiRi Boy
  Heroine
  Punk Couture
  Instigator
  Cyber

  Brazen Berry


  Is Shameless really similar to Heroine or is it somewhat different?? I havent seen it at Wallgreens, CVS etc... :-/


----------



## mzdynasty (Jan 3, 2014)

My favorite is rebel!!!!! I love it but I also love Riri boy too OMG decisions decisions


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 3, 2014)

YoliLoves said:


> Train Bleu


  you must really loved smoked purple you listed it twice.


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 8, 2014)

Heroine and riri boy are my favorites


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 15, 2014)

MAC:  Purple Rite (I think this is my fave purple EVER) Lavender Whip Strong Woman Seductive Intent Up The Amp Riri Boy  OCC:  Hoochie  MUFE:  #15  Maybelline:  Lavender Voltage  Revlon:  Shameless  Black Radiance:  African Violet   When I'm finally able to get it, I'm fairly certain I will Melt By Starlight to this list.


----------



## Sequinzombie (Jan 15, 2014)

The purple in the inglot color play collection. I have no idea what number it is but it's perf. Also play time is an amazing daytime/spring purple and of course heroine but I feel like it looks way brighter on other people than on me. I also have pale natural lips so I know that's not why but whatever those are my top 3!


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 15, 2014)

TwistedFaith said:


> MAC:  Purple Rite (I think this is my fave purple EVER) Lavender Whip Strong Woman Seductive Intent Up The Amp Riri Boy  OCC:  Hoochie  MUFE:  #15  Maybelline:  Lavender Voltage  Revlon:  Shameless  Black Radiance:  African Violet   When I'm finally able to get it, I'm fairly certain I will Melt By Starlight to this list.


 you made me hunt down purple rite lol


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 16, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> you made me hunt down purple rite lol


Yaaaaay! *hifive*  I have so little left in my tube...sigh.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 16, 2014)

I love Mac's Violetta, Up the Amp.  I also love Flori Roberts Lipstick in Va Va Violet.


----------



## princessjest (Jan 16, 2014)

Excellent choices all round  I cannot wait to get my hands on Heroine when it finally relaunches here in France. My favourite purples are  Flat Out Fabulous Violetta Top Shop Straight Ace  Which purple lipliners do you all suggest? I am after something to really bring put the purple in these babies


----------



## Glamourrich (Jan 21, 2014)

Berry haute Up the amp Heroine Cyber Riri boy


----------



## hippychic823 (Jan 23, 2014)

MAC Rebel; MAC Up The Amp; and Smashbox Vivid Violet. I love purple lippies and I was super stoked when Punk Couture came out, I was soooo sure that I was gonna love Instigator but it looks more fuschia toned on me than purple and I was hoping it would be more purple....


----------



## sp0iledpretty (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## sp0iledpretty (Feb 15, 2014)

Does anybody know what the name of this shade is?


----------



## KaShaeD (Feb 15, 2014)

MAC Strong Woman with Maybelline's Purple Royale gloss on top.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 15, 2014)

Favourite purple lipsticks:  Punk Couture - MAC Kontrol - Illamasqua Cyber - MAC Heroine - MAC Instigator - MAC  I have Illamasqua's ESP, but I have never worn it.


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Feb 20, 2014)

1. Heroine 2. Berry Haute 3. Divine 4. Lavender Voltage 5. Violet Intrigue 6. Embrace 7. Cabernet


----------



## DarylandCarole (Feb 25, 2014)

I just looked at my purples yesterday...  In no particular order, mine are:  Violetta Heroine Rebel Sweet succulence Dominate Sin Up The Amp Punk Couture Smoked Purple Instigator Lush Life(mineralize) Feel My Pulse (summer collection)  I love ALL of my purples!


----------



## miss_bayje (Mar 19, 2014)

occ liptar in belladonna with a violet lipliner (kleancolor)  and space cadet from impulse cosmetics ( a true lavender purple)


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 19, 2014)

OCC Hoochie OCC Rollergirl Heroine RiRi Boy Lavender Whip


----------



## geeko (May 13, 2014)

Heroine hands down


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 13, 2014)

geeko said:


> Heroine hands down


You're beautiful! Heroine is amazing! I agree heroine is an amazing purple!


----------



## Merekat703 (May 19, 2014)

Violetta and Blooming Lovely.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

Feel my Pulse
  Midnight Mambo
  Heroine


----------



## kirstw91 (May 26, 2014)

Mac violetta and Mac strong woman are my favourites


----------



## LouGarner (May 26, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kirstw91* 



Mac violetta and Mac strong woman are my favourites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  i don't have violetta but i love Strong Woman


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Feel my Pulse Midnight Mambo Heroine


Heroine!


----------



## Hersheys (May 31, 2014)

Love love MAC Strong woman.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 1, 2014)

geeko said:


>


Wow, I've been* contemplating* this one for weeks now buy or no buy.... and you're one of the best I've seen to pull this off! *Now flipping over to the 'buy' Heroine side!*





  Speaking of purples, I don't own too many but I would say lighter ones like *Lavender Whip*.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Heroine!


Yes Dolly, Heroine is a stunner. I love it too, even if my fav ever is Feel my Pulse I think.


----------



## tiera720 (Jun 3, 2014)

Rebel and midnight mambo. Heroine is so beautiful on other people but I feel like it looks like Barney one me


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 9, 2014)

tiera720 said:


> Rebel and midnight mambo. Heroine is so beautiful on other people but I feel like it looks like Barney one me


Rebel is a stunner, must not forget that!


----------



## NicoleBrianne (Jun 10, 2014)

Pink popcorn.  LOVE!


----------



## masucree (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't have too many purples yet from MAC, I have Heroine that I just brought and Pure Heroine on its way. I own Rebel and just love it! But it might be overthrown soon by my two new purples.


----------



## nailgrrl (Jun 10, 2014)

I have and LOVE Heroine, I'm a big fan of Punk Couture too. I plan to get backups for both


----------



## VaVaV0om (Jun 11, 2014)

My fav.purple lipstick is called Kontrol by Illamasqua.


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 12, 2014)

VaVaV0om said:


> My fav.purple lipstick is called Kontrol by Illamasqua.


  this is really pretty. it looks really nice on you


----------



## masucree (Jun 14, 2014)

Pure Heroine just arrived, I have changed my mind! It is now my fave <3


----------



## Merekat703 (Jun 14, 2014)

Dodgy Girl!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 14, 2014)

Illamasqua's Kontrol is my favorite it's so hard to find a nice blue based purple like that!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 14, 2014)

I love NYX Violet from the macaron lipsticks too it's so vibrant. I have By starlight from melt but it didn't impress me...I was hoping it'd be more blue purple but it doesn't match the promo images at all.


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Jun 15, 2014)

Fav purple lipsticks in no particular order  MAC Dodgy Girl, Play Time, Martino, Heroine, RiRi Boy, Violetta  D&G Violet & MUFE #15 & Nikka Lavender Tint & Violet & OCC Lip Tar Belladonna & Hoochie


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 15, 2014)

Dodgy girl! Im wearing it right now. Im seriously going to pick up one or two more, i must never run out of it!


----------



## feli3711 (Jun 15, 2014)

RiRi Boy is the first MAC lipstick that I bought and it's still my absolute favorite. I love heroine too. Maybe that'll all change when I get my dodgy girl in the mail.


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 15, 2014)

feli3711 said:


> RiRi Boy is the first MAC lipstick that I bought and it's still my absolute favorite. I love heroine too. Maybe that'll all change when I get my dodgy girl in the mail.


  if you can get your hands on strong woman get it. it is an really purple lipstick.


----------



## feli3711 (Jun 17, 2014)

I just received Dodgy Girl in the mail and I think it may be my new favorite purple


----------



## VaVaV0om (Jun 17, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> this is really pretty. it looks really nice on you


  Thanks girlie!


----------



## Veeology (Jun 18, 2014)

Feel my Pulse is my favorite MAC purple.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 1, 2014)

I found the most beautiful blue-based purple it's super vibrant and amazing in person it's called 3 Witches by Pretty Zombie Cosmetics, similar formula to lime crime velvetines a nice liquid matte lipstick that doesn't budge. This is my new favorite purple I think.


----------



## matchachoco (Jul 2, 2014)

Lately, I can't get enough of Punk Couture! I've been wearing it out with neutral eye looks and casual outfits. There's something just so unexpected and fun about it, and it stays in place really well for eating, drinking, and talking!


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 3, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> I found the most beautiful blue-based purple it's super vibrant and amazing in person it's called 3 Witches by Pretty Zombie Cosmetics, similar formula to lime crime velvetines a nice liquid matte lipstick that doesn't budge. This is my new favorite purple I think.


   I'm with her on the 3 witches color. I wore it today for the first time. I got many compliments


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 3, 2014)

I've worn it the past few days I love it so much, don't have another purple like it!


----------



## Jen25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Heroine
  Up the Amp
  Dodgy Girl
  Lavender Whip
  VG Nicki 2


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 30, 2014)

Kat Von D's LUV liquid-matte lipstick. P


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 30, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Kat Von D's LUV liquid-matte lipstick. P


  OMG yes. I also want to get her studded kiss in this


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 31, 2014)

I know. I can never find LUV in the regular lipstick form.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jul 31, 2014)

Currently, Dodgy Girl and Melt Darling (just hated the scent on this one... but whatevs!)


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Strong Woman.


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 2, 2014)

RiRi Boy Heroine Up the Amp  Revlon Shameless  I'm still on the proll for Strong Woman


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 6, 2014)

shopandconquer said:


> RiRi Boy Heroine Up the Amp  Revlon Shameless  I'm still on the proll for Strong Woman


  I snagged Strong Woman & Heavenly Hybrid the other day, can't wait for them to arrive!  But while in Nars, yesterday the MUA had on the best deep yet vibrant purple. I asked her about it and she said she used Nars Soft Touch Eye Pencil in Trash as lipstick... Brilliant!


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 10, 2014)

*Heroine*


----------



## Sweetyellow (Aug 10, 2014)

Dodgy Girl - this is my first purple or lavender lippie.


----------



## SerenLuv (Aug 12, 2014)

Heroine Pure Heroine Up the Amp Violetta Riri Boy Punk Couture


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 13, 2014)

Up The Amp and Feel My Pulse


----------



## ramarose (Aug 13, 2014)

Up the Amp


----------



## Lynlia (Aug 14, 2014)

Currently Punk Couture and Too Face Melted Violet are my favorite purples!


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

I consider this a shade of/variation of purple: Up the Amp.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 17, 2014)

Lynlia said:


> Currently Punk Couture and Too Face Melted Violet are my favorite purples!


  I love Melted Violet until KVD's LUV came along though. I say that because it dries to a true matte is 30 seconds.


----------



## soulsista19 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a small collection but I love MAC Heroine & KVD L.U.V.


----------



## MarBe (Aug 17, 2014)

Mac Heroine!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 17, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> MAC Up The Amp
> Revlon Va Va Violet
> MAC Heroine
> MAC Kissable Lipcolour in Flaunting It
> ...


  Adding 
  Revlon Black Cherry
  MAC Night Violet Mattene
  MAC Punk Couture
  MAC Strong Woman
  LORAC Free Spirit


  Removing 
  MAC VIoletta 
  It's not that I don't like this lipstick. I just have so many that I love more.


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 17, 2014)

Mac heroine Mac up the amp Occ technopagan  Occ rollergirl Nyx violet


----------



## Dustgirl (Aug 17, 2014)

Heroine! I need some more purples in my life.


----------



## PreciousD (Aug 18, 2014)

I love Heroine, Dodgy Girl and Up The Amp!


----------



## nicolaxo (Aug 18, 2014)

Barry M 129 and Viva Glam Nicki 2


----------



## kgrade (Aug 18, 2014)

Does Media count as purple, if so, then that.  If not, then probably Dramatic Encounter.


----------



## katred (Aug 18, 2014)

Mac Heroine is pretty classic. I also love YSL Pourpre Divin- a true vampy purple.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 18, 2014)

sp0iledpretty said:


>


  OMG! What color is this?????.??


----------



## jessx3lippies (Aug 18, 2014)

Heroine & Revlon Shameless


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Aug 18, 2014)

MAC: Matte Royal, Gunner and Heroine l/s
  Illamasqua: Kontrol and Posture l/s, Fierce l/g
  Inglot: AMC l/g in 541
  541 layered over Posture is glowy and gorgeous, though 541 over any dark purple/blue/black lippie is glorious.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Aug 18, 2014)

MAC Goddess of the Sea


----------



## Meecherella (Aug 19, 2014)

RiRi Boy is my #1.  Too bad I only have 1, so ration it is.


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 19, 2014)

This thread reminds me I did a purple swatch post on my blog the other day . Am I allowed to post it if it's relevant to the thread? Don't want to come off as advertising.


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll just post it this way  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 1st row left to right Nyx violet Nyx lavender Impulse psychedelic Impulse space cadet MBA exotic orchid Paranormal Revlon shameless Mac goddess of the sea Heroine Dodgy girl  2nd row Revlon midnight plum Mac up the amp Mac instigator Revlon va va voom Occ technopagan Occ pagan Occ rollergirl Kat Von d poe Wonderchilde


----------



## LiliV (Aug 19, 2014)

Mine are Mac Playtime (love love love that one!), Instigator and Dodgy Girl


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 20, 2014)

Meecherella said:


> RiRi Boy is my #1. Too bad I only have 1, so ration it is.


  I soooo wish they would bring it back.It is one of my favs. I will sometime mix it with Heroine to lighten the color. Some say Up the Amp is a good dupe for RiRi Boy. I disagree.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 20, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Wonderchilde


  So it's safe to say you like all thing purple. lol


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 20, 2014)

Funny thing is I am actually a pink lipstick kind of girl lol. All the purple I've collected these past few months or so.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 20, 2014)

MAC's Bust Out is my favourite.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I soooo wish they would bring it back.It is one of my favs. I will sometime mix it with Heroine to lighten the color. Some say Up the Amp is a good dupe for RiRi Boy. I disagree.


:nope: UTA isn't remotely a dupe for RiRi Boy


----------



## ForeverJenn (Aug 20, 2014)

A recount of my lippies, made me realize that I'm missing quite a few. Including my beloved Heroine.  thank goodness it's perm, otherwise I would lose it :lol:


----------



## sa1214 (Aug 20, 2014)

Definitely Riri Boy.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 20, 2014)

sa1214 said:


> Definitely Riri Boy.


  WooHoo for RiRi Boy. It is such a beautiful color. I totally agree with you.


----------



## Estelle94 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dodgy girl Heroine  Pure heroine


----------



## armeonicx (Aug 28, 2014)

Illamasqua "Kontrol". Hands down. 

  Followed up by MAC "Cyber" and Kat Von D "L.U.V."


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 28, 2014)

Estelle94 said:


> Dodgy girl Heroine  Pure heroine


  Love your choices in purple lipsticks.


----------



## Estelle94 (Aug 28, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Love your choices in purple lipsticks.


  Thanks


----------



## Aless Vanou (Aug 29, 2014)

I love pure heroine


----------



## Magentafan25 (Sep 1, 2014)

3 Witches from Pretty Zombie cosmetics is a great purple. Otherwise Heroine, Pure Heroine, and Cyber are nice mac options.


----------



## Diane Koumondji (Nov 16, 2014)

Smocked Purple - Mac <3


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 22, 2014)

SubwayDreaming said:


> MAC's Bust Out is my favourite.
> i like bust out.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes*
> 
> ...


  i agree. they are totally different in my opinion


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I soooo wish they would bring it back.It is one of my favs. I will sometime mix it with Heroine to lighten the color. Some say Up the Amp is a good dupe for RiRi Boy. I disagree.


 Funny hat u mention comparing the two, considering I just swatched and reorganized my lippies... Ri Ri Boy is definitely darker than Up the Amp and obviously a way different finish...


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 23, 2014)

My fave purple lippes r Illamasqua Kontrol, Blackheart Beauty Melodrama, MAC Potent Fig, Punk Couture, and Yung Rapunxel


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 23, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> My fave purple lippes r Illamasqua Kontrol, Blackheart Beauty Melodrama, MAC Potent Fig, Punk Couture, and Yung Rapunxel


  Unfortunately I do not have any of the purple lipsticks you mentioned. Are they all LE? Are they dark purples? I tend to prefer purples that are no darker than Heroine. Lol. However, I am willing to try new things. :lmaoo:


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Nov 23, 2014)

Heroine RiRi Boy Instigator Fashion Revival  Living Legend  I want to get my hands on Strong Woman so bad!


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 23, 2014)

lipstickpd23 said:


> I want to get my hands on Strong Woman so bad!


  fashion revival is purple??? i thought it was more red. Strong woman is such a beautiful color..


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Unfortunately I do not have any of the purple lipsticks you mentioned. Are they all LE? Are they dark purples? I tend to prefer purples that are no darker than Heroine. Lol. However, I am willing to try new things.


  you don't have punk couture. i think i might have a extra one. i'll let you know.


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Nov 23, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> fashion revival is purple??? i thought it was more red. Strong woman is such a beautiful color..


  It comes out a more purpley berry colour on me! Although I've seen it lean to a red berry on others.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Unfortunately I do not have any of the purple lipsticks you mentioned. Are they all LE? Are they dark purples? I tend to prefer purples that are no darker than Heroine. Lol. However, I am willing to try new things. :lmaoo:


 Kontrol is a medium purple with a grayish cast n a matte finish, it is permanent... Melodrama is a bluish purple with a rather glossy finish from Hot Topic. My MAC faves are LE with Punk Couture being the darkest and my most beloved!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 23, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> you don't have punk couture. i think i might have a extra one. i'll let you know.
> Hey Lou. I do remember Punk Couture. It is way too dark for me. Thanks anyway my dear.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *pinkcrush*
> 
> ...


  RiRi Boy is my fav purple. That is followed by LUV and then Heroine.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Hey Lou. I do remember Punk Couture. It is way too dark for me. Thanks anyway my dear. RiRi Boy is my fav purple. That is followed by LUV and then Heroine.


 u did turn me on to LUV lipstick gurlll haha


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 23, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> u did turn me on to LUV lipstick gurlll haha


  Isn't LUV the best?


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 3, 2014)

Pure  Heroine and  living legend hoping Gunner ends up a favorite of mine.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 3, 2014)

Grind from Colorpop is becoming one of my favs too. It's only $5.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Dec 4, 2014)

I wore NYX Betrayal today. What a beautiful purple.


----------



## bonvivant (Dec 8, 2014)

Flat Out Fabulous, Rebel and Up The Amp


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 28, 2015)

bonvivant said:


> Flat Out Fabulous, Rebel and Up The Amp


  I love Up the Amp.


----------



## GoddessLyric (May 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love Up the Amp.


Add me to the list girl


----------



## Vandekamp (May 1, 2015)

GoddessLyric said:


> Add me to the list girl


  IKR. RiRi Boy tops UTA on my list though.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 1, 2015)

I just picked up Abh Potion Liquid l/s and I absolutely love it... It's way easier to apply n definitely creamier than OCC Pagan and more forgiving than Nars Train Bleu yet still gives that ultra matte blackened purple look that I love!!! It's definitely compatible (not same exact shade) with Nighmoth to help keep the lines crisp


----------



## sagehen (May 1, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I just picked up Abh Potion Liquid l/s and I absolutely love it... It's way easier to apply n definitely creamier than OCC Pagan and more forgiving than Nars Train Bleu yet still gives that ultra matte blackened purple look that I love!!! It's definitely compatible (not same exact shade) with Nighmoth to help keep the lines crisp


 I LOVE Potion. LOVE.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 1, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I LOVE Potion. LOVE.


 Isn't it a good formula??? I actually think Potion is more comfortable than the three KVD l/l that I have


----------



## sagehen (May 1, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Isn't it a good formula??? I actually think Potion is more comfortable than the three KVD l/l that I have


 I really do think my ABH liquid lipsticks are the most comfortable ones I have. I don't understand people's complaints about the formula. I was afraid to try any because of the early reviews but I am glad I took a chance. It was Potion that made me take the leap.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 2, 2015)

bonvivant said:


> Flat Out Fabulous, Rebel and Up The Amp


  I don't know if I call FOF a purple BUT it is definitely one of my favs lipstick shades of all times.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 2, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I wore NYX Betrayal today. What a beautiful purple.


  Have you tried NYX's Aria lipstick. I've been trying my best to find that shade.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Have you tried NYX's Aria lipstick. I've been trying my best to find that shade.


 I have Aria Middy and its beautiful, need me to swatch for u???


----------



## pinkcrush (May 2, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I really do think my ABH liquid lipsticks are the most comfortable ones I have. I don't understand people's complaints about the formula. I was afraid to try any because of the early reviews but I am glad I took a chance. It was Potion that made me take the leap.


 I agree with u! I'm more than satisfied


----------



## Vandekamp (May 2, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I have Aria Middy and its beautiful, need me to swatch for u???


  I saw a woman with it on last weekend. I've been trying to find it and I've been unsuccessful. It's online but I promised myself that I would never order from their website again. It takes to long to arrive at my house.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I saw a woman with it on last weekend. I've been trying to find it and I've been unsuccessful. It's online but I promised myself that I would never order from their website again. It takes to long to arrive at my house.


 I bought mine at Ulta... Try Ulta.com instead of he direct website, they r pretty good


----------



## Vandekamp (May 3, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I bought mine at Ulta... Try Ulta.com instead if the direct website, they r pretty good


  I will try Ulta  today. Thanks.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I will try Ulta  today. Thanks.


 There is a coupon for $3.50 off of $10 lemme know if u need the code girl


----------



## Vandekamp (May 3, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> There is a coupon for $3.50 off of $10 lemme know if u need the code girl


  Sure. I'll take it. Can you PM it to me. I went to Ulta today and it was sold out. I should simply order it online.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Sure. I'll take it. Can you PM it to me. I went to Ulta today and it was sold out. I should simply order it online.


 Sure I'll pm it but I find at Ulta u have to look thru every lipstick slot to find wut u want because that's how I found Aria and Siren, in the wrong damn rows haha


----------



## Vandekamp (May 30, 2015)

RRB and Men Love Mystery.


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

MAC Disney Villans Sinister Clinique Black Honey Cover Girl Lip Perfection Divine Maybelline Matte Touch of Spice


----------



## britneyfan4 (May 31, 2015)

MAC Feel My Pulse


----------



## gabi8 (Sep 8, 2015)

I just bought rebel lipstick. ...I am in love with it


----------



## Diane Koumondji (Sep 8, 2015)

Sangria by Milani <3


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 8, 2015)

gabi8 said:


> I just bought rebel lipstick. ...I am in love with it


  You are beautiful. Rebel is a winner. Acai is even better.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> :nope: UTA isn't remotely a dupe for RiRi Boy


See, it's weird because when I swatched them side by side on my lips I couldn't tell a difference between them colourwise,the finish was the only difference on me. :dunno:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> See, it's weird because when I swatched them side by side on my lips I couldn't tell a difference between them colourwise,the finish was the only difference on me. :dunno:


Definitely can't say that they look the same on me. MLM is a spot on dupe for RRB on me...wore them both one day without telling anyone and they couldn't tell that I was wearing 2 different lipsticks (one on the left and the other on the right) lol. But UTA doesn't look remotely like RRB on me...even taking in to account the difference in finish


----------



## gabi8 (Sep 8, 2015)

Aw thank you. I have to check acai. ..


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> See, it's weird because when I swatched them side by side on my lips I couldn't tell a difference between them colourwise,the finish was the only difference on me. :dunno:


  I'm with you. Sometimes shades look different on different people. RiRi Boy is the best though. Lol. However Lavender Jade is up there.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm with you. Sometimes shades look different on different people. RiRi Boy is the best though. Lol. However Lavender Jade is up there.


RRB is really pretty. I actually skipped LJ, was afraid it'd be another Dodgy Girl and I absolutely hated that lippy on me without mega doctoring.


----------



## gabi8 (Sep 9, 2015)

Quelle surprise with vino liner


----------



## trina11225 (Sep 9, 2015)

One is matte and one is not.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 11, 2015)

gabi8 said:


> Quelle surprise with vino liner


  I love Quelle Surprise. It looks great on you.


----------



## vita cooper (Sep 11, 2015)

my new favorite purple is purple affair by ruby kisses matte lipstick line


----------



## gabi8 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you,I love it too. It's exactly the colour that I was looking for.  Even though I bought rebel the day before. ..


----------



## gabi8 (Sep 27, 2015)

How do I delete photos?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 27, 2015)

gabi8 said:


> How do I delete photos?


  You'll need to message one of the admins (Janice or Dawn) and ask them to do it for you. Once you've added/uploaded a photo to a thread, you cannot delete it yourself.


----------



## megzjada (Sep 29, 2015)

Really. Avon has the most amazing  purple lippies.  Vivid violet, hi definition plum...so vibrant high impact. And staying power. Affordable


----------

